# need to learn MAC



## Jdokan (Aug 11, 2010)

Recommendations for good instructional books...As I look at most job app's now more & more are requiring MAC experience...I have none....Would like to be able to learn on my own what I need to know to at least initially be able to discuss with potential employers...
Appreciate the input...


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2010)

MAC OS is pretty simple.  Any particular programs?   

PErsonally, I tried to love my MAC, but have had nothing but problems with it.  I wish I'd never bought the damned thing.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 11, 2010)

I especially enjoyed The Missing Manual by David Pogue.  http://www.amazon.com/Mac-OS-Snow-L...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281571015&sr=1-1


----------



## KenpoVzla (Aug 14, 2010)

Try these courses from Lynda.com:




http://www.lynda.com/home/DisplayCourse.aspx?lpk2=56534


http://www.lynda.com/home/DisplayCourseNoTabs.aspx?lpk2=365
Or go to the course list, http://www.lynda.com/home/ViewCourses.aspx?lpk0=67

Detailed videos with exercises to go along. Super useful for staying up to date on any computer technology.


----------

